# Tại sao bà bầu nằm nghiêng bên trái. Muốn con khỏe, thông minh mẹ nhất định phải biết



## Nguyễn Nhung (10/10/18)

Trong giai đoạn mang thai thì giấc ngủ rất là quan trọng đối với mẹ bầu. Do những thay đổi về hormone khiến mẹ bầu cảm thấy mệt mỏi hay buồn ngủ hơn bình thường, tuy nhiên việc chọn cho mình một tư thế nằm đúng và tốt cho cả mẹ lẫn thai nhi thì không hề đễ dàng. Vậy tại sao bà bầu nằm nghiêng bên trái lại tốt cho thai nhi và cho mẹ, nằm nghiêng trái có những lợi ích gì mà mẹ bầu lại nên nằm?

Mang thai 3 tháng đầu khi bụng mẹ bầu còn nhỏ và chưa gây áp lực nhiều lên mẹ thì mẹ vẫn nằm ngửa được, nằm nghiêng trái, nằm nghiêng phải nhưng khi bước vào giai đoạn mang thai 3 tháng giữa, khi những áp lực đã có và bụng mẹ đã phát triển lớn dần thì đây chính là lúc mẹ bầu cần chú ý tư thế nằm nghiêng trái.

Các bác sĩ chuyên khoa khuyên mẹ bầu, để tốt cho sự phát triển của thai nhi và sức khỏe mẹ bầu thì tốt hơn hết mẹ bầu nên nằm nghiêng trái. Vậy tại sao bà bầu lại nên nằm nghiêng trái mà lại không phải là phải?

*Hãy cùng xem những lý do cũng như lợi ích mà nằm nghiêng trái khi mang thai đem lại cho sức khỏe mẹ bầu và sự phát triển của thai nhi nhé!*

*1. Cung cấp dinh dưỡng giúp thai nhi phát triển tốt nhất.*

Theo các bác sĩ, trong giai đoạn 3 tháng giữa trở đi khi mà bụng mẹ đã lớn và sẽ chiếm nhiều diện tích ở tử cung mẹ hơn. Lúc này để đáp ứng được sự phát triển của thai nhi và đồng thời giúp cho máu lưu thông tốt hơn đến em bé thì tử cung mẹ sẽ dần lớn ra.

Với tư thế nằm nghiêng sang bên trái giúp mẹ bầu giảm các áp lực lên tử cung mẹ và giảm áp lực do bụng bầu ngày một lớn dần. Đây cũng là tư thế giúp máu lưu thông đưa dưỡng chất cho thai nhi giúp bé phát triển tốt nhất.
Xem Tiếp>>


----------

